# Kayak Fishing at Bresler Reservoir in Lima, Ohio



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

Smallmouth Bass, Big Bluegills, Freshwater Drum, Bullhead Catfish, White Bass, Walleye.
I think I caught about every species there in this video except for Crappie and Perch.

I took advantage of the calm wind and took my kayak out on Bresler Reservoir and caught a little bit of everything. I caught several Bluegills that were the biggest I have ever seen in person and took a few home for dinner.

I had the advantage of being able to get my kayak right in the middle of a low water grass patch while the boats with trolling motors didn't want anything to do with all the grass.

Last year I could barely catch a fish there or any other body of water that wasn't the river. I think I caught 3 fish at Bresler last year, this year I've gotten a lot better and catch plenty of fish almost every time I go out. The biggest difference has been bait selection, last year I fished mostly with crankbait and other treble hook lures. This year I'm using more finesse tactics. I might even be a half way decent fisherman after one more season as long as I keep learning.

The water level is pretty low, like everywhere else right now and the algae growth has murked up the water a little bit. The grass patch that I always fish that's normally underwater has been completely exposed for a few months now. A few nights before this video I caught a couple of slab Crappies by the pump house and ate them for the first time and I have to say they were the best fish I've ever eaten.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice video! Well done!


----------



## NotAWhopper (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice job on the video! Send me a pm if you want some company sometime. I fish there our of my kayak once in a while. I have been hitting the small perch at williams more lately.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

NotAWhopper said:


> Nice job on the video! Send me a pm if you want some company sometime. I fish there our of my kayak once in a while. I have been hitting the small perch at williams more lately.


I just caught my first perch ever at Williams about a week ago, but it was a small one and then yesterday I caught a 13 inch perch at Bresler, really pretty fish.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

Here's the 13" Perch I caught the other day at Bresler. It was my final qualifying fish for the Master Angler Pin from Fish Ohio.





  








13 inch Perch




__
Kayaking_Kev


__
Oct 24, 2019


----------

